# Pooch test, please!



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Just got this girl today. She came from a small property were the seller also kept two bucks. Her name is Daisy and she is a 9 month old Mini Nubian. The bucks are pure Nubian and while they were kept apart, you can never be sure.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

She's super pretty!! Doesn't look bred to me but may have to take a picture to compare each month! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She doesn't look pregnant but if she is recently bred, you can't tell. Look again at about 2.5 months.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable! 

If you think she may have been exposed to the bucks, I would definitely send a blood or urine sample in to a lab 30 days after you purchased her.


----------

